# fog lights - new bulbs to make them match xenon?



## lignumvitae (Dec 23, 2003)

Has anyone here replaced their fog lamp bulbs with some of those blue bulbs that more closely match the color of the xenon headlights? I really don't like how the fog lamps look yellow compared to the blue of the xenon lamps. I'd like to switch them, but not sure which brand is best and how difficult the procedure is.


----------



## xfactor (Nov 5, 2003)

lignumvitae said:


> Has anyone here replaced their fog lamp bulbs with some of those blue bulbs that more closely match the color of the xenon headlights? I really don't like how the fog lamps look yellow compared to the blue of the xenon lamps. I'd like to switch them, but not sure which brand is best and how difficult the procedure is.


PIAA makes good bulbs. Find out what style you need (H7, H1, H3, etc.) and order a set online. Generally, the more you pay, the whiter they will be.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

It's pretty much impossible to match the regular halogen foglights to the Xenon headlights. It will be darn close but not 100% match.

That said, I have bulbs from Umnitza. Better match than stock Phillip's but it could be better. Not too bad since they only cost me $35 shipped.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.jimmy540i.com

:thumbup:  :rofl:


----------



## mv945 (Sep 4, 2002)

I think I still have the PIAA Xtreme white bulbs that I pulled out of my M3 before I traded it in...I'll have to check when I get home later. Let me know if you would interested in buying them. They match the Xenon's as close as you can get.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

What you should do instead (and what I'd like to do) is to replace the white halogen fog bulbs with yellow bulbs. Then they'd be true fog lamps. In trying to make your fog lights match the xenons, then all you'll be doing is illuminating the fog so you can't see through it. Unless of course you only want them for looks and plan to run them all the time. :thumbdwn:


----------



## mmchargue (Oct 30, 2003)

OBS3SSION said:


> What you should do instead (and what I'd like to do) is to replace the white halogen fog bulbs with yellow bulbs. Then they'd be true fog lamps. In trying to make your fog lights match the xenons, then all you'll be doing is illuminating the fog so you can't see through it. Unless of course you only want them for looks and plan to run them all the time. :thumbdwn:


WHere can you find the yellow lights...I actually want my foglights to work in the fog too?...Can you get them through the dealer?

TIA


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

mmchargue said:


> WHere can you find the yellow lights...I actually want my foglights to work in the fog too?...Can you get them through the dealer?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43047


----------



## clumpymold (Dec 26, 2003)

I've heard of Hoen bulbs (www.hoen.com) or vizu bulbs from Umnitza (www.umnitza.com).  I believe Umnitza has a special at $25/pair for them.

Good luck.


----------



## NORTH 332 (Jul 8, 2003)

Supremepowerparts.com Has The Bulbs You Want To Match The Xenons And They're Cheaper Than Piaa. They Also Have A One Year Warranty.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

lignumvitae said:


> Has anyone here replaced their fog lamp bulbs with some of those blue bulbs that more closely match the color of the xenon headlights? I really don't like how the fog lamps look yellow compared to the blue of the xenon lamps. I'd like to switch them, but not sure which brand is best and how difficult the procedure is.


Wouldn't that defeat the whole purpose of the foglights being yellow for the fog?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2003)

lignumvitae said:


> Has anyone here replaced their fog lamp bulbs with some of those blue bulbs that more closely match the color of the xenon headlights? I really don't like how the fog lamps look yellow compared to the blue of the xenon lamps. I'd like to switch them, but not sure which brand is best and how difficult the procedure is.


 

Try here.

Talk about putting aesthetics over functionality. :tsk:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> http://www.jimmy540i.com
> 
> :thumbup:  :rofl:


 :rofl:

:slap:


----------



## 2k3TitaniumSE (Dec 27, 2003)

piaa seuperplasma. chech and search on Maxima.org for pictures on a 2003 Maxima.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Ice white*

Great match. $40 a pair no S/H.
Good luck
vern


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey, watch out for the overwattage bulbs, they might set off a fault sensor in the dash. It's done it before on a 2001 325ci when I was switching the bulbs around for fun...

But, HID's will be no problem.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Something else*



SupraRZ said:


> Hey, watch out for the overwattage bulbs, they might set off a fault sensor in the dash. It's done it before on a 2001 325ci when I was switching the bulbs around for fun...
> 
> But, HID's will be no problem.


might have done it.I have been using 80 watt bulbs for over 2 1/2 years without a problem.
Good luck
vern


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

vern said:


> Great match. $40 a pair no S/H.
> Good luck
> vern


$40 per pair for FOG LIGHTS?! :yikes:

The only time I'd pay to have my fog lights up front changed is when they're burnt out and I'm tired of looking at the lights out warning on my dash. $40 for something that I used maybe once every decade is rediculous.

I'll take mine off, spray it lightly with blue paint, and sell them for $40 too if I knew there was this type of demand for them.

Oh wait, Jimmy already did that. Damn, always late to the party.


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

vern said:


> might have done it.I have been using 80 watt bulbs for over 2 1/2 years without a problem.
> Good luck
> vern


Hmmm... kind of odd... so it's a hit or miss thing... The car basically said "check foglights" after we test fitted some super white bulbs for fun.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Decade*



The HACK said:


> $40 per pair for FOG LIGHTS?! :yikes:
> 
> The only time I'd pay to have my fog lights up front changed is when they're burnt out and I'm tired of looking at the lights out warning on my dash. $40 for something that I used maybe once every decade is rediculous.
> 
> ...


Maybe where you live,(Gods Country),you only have to use them once every decade but others like myself use them quite often where we live and feel that they are well worth the $40.Besides judging from all the messages you posted that I have read I realy didn't think that $40 would break you.
Good luck
vern


----------



## lignumvitae (Dec 23, 2003)

Feh. What a bunch of judgemental asses. First off, I was not aware they needed to be yellow to work, since it's never foggy around here. Second, yes, I LIKE the way cars look with headlights and foglights running. Apparently many of you think you're morally superior enough to look down on me for that and make lots of smartass remarks. Well, to each their own. People around here talking about putting in a bunch of ghetto ass subwoofers is OK but change the color of your foglights and OH NO! Talk about the pot and the kettle...

I think I'll go find a forum with people a bit less presumptuous. Mods, feel free to delete my account...won't be needing it any more.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

*Information*



lignumvitae said:


> Feh. What a bunch of judgemental asses. First off, I was not aware they needed to be yellow to work, since it's never foggy around here. Second, yes, I LIKE the way cars look with headlights and foglights running. Apparently many of you think you're morally superior enough to look down on me for that and make lots of smartass remarks. Well, to each their own. People around here talking about putting in a bunch of ghetto ass subwoofers is OK but change the color of your foglights and OH NO! Talk about the pot and the kettle...
> 
> I think I'll go find a forum with people a bit less presumptuous. Mods, feel free to delete my account...won't be needing it any more.[/QUOTE
> Don't let them get to you.There are a few people that think they are Mr.BMW and those few have a little bit of a following so no matter what they say the followers go along with it.All in all you can get good information on this site,stick around and you will see what I mean.This is probably one of the best BMW sites.
> ...


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

> I think I'll go find a forum with people a bit less presumptuous. Mods, feel free to delete my account...won't be needing it any more.


For whatever reason, this forum is a bit of a pursists venue (not everyone, but enough to make that generalization)... I highly recommend www.e46fanatics.com if you are interested in making some changes to your car.

This forum is, however, great for sharing/getting information on the inner workings of your car and sharing experiences with others. I encourage you to keep your account here but recognize the strengths and weaknesses of the various forums that are out there.


----------

